# How I make Over €1000s💶 in profits every month with sports betting.



## Skillsbet (Nov 16, 2022)

Yes you saw it right, "READ TILL THE END" so you'll stop losing your money to the bookies. The bookies seems to be making alot from us, but me and some group of friends decided to join our ideas together and find a way to beat this bookies. We brainstormed for days, but surely we got an answer to this. One of my friends suggested we should try this tipster (not even a Tipster, a betting syndicate cooperation, who work hard every day to provide with sophisticated algorithms and different strategies to provide tips for his clients on a daily basis) he found online, I first doubted because most of this tipsters are fake. But eventually he convinced us, so we decided to try them out for one weekend to see if what they post as their archives every day is the same as what they give to clients. We started on Friday and ended on Sunday, a day tips costs €25, we were 3 so we decided to pay €25 each day. The section we bought, was 3 tips each day with an average odds of 1.75 for each tip, we staked all the tips with €50 each that is €150 each day. Throughout the weekend we paid for, we got 9 tips (3 per day) as we staked €50 per tip only 2 tip loosed and 7 won, and with an average odds of 1.75 (some odds are 1.80,1.90, 1.65) I personally made 187 euros that weekend and all the tips he sent to us corresponded with his daily archives.

As we all got confidence in them and know that their work was transparent I suggested we should try this out for a whole month, my friends agreed and here we are all smiling after 30 days.




I played every single 90 tips for €50, and as another person joined us we were now 4 people, so total of a month payment for each person was roughly €188. I made sure I tracked all my bets and expenses, at the end of the month I was profiting exactly €1279.56 I was so happy and I planed on continuing. I'm just here to help some folks who haven't found their way into betting, therefore they bet random bets, accumulators and end up losing. Here is just like a family where people join to share ideas and help other people, I don't like seeing bettors like me losing so that's why I'm here.
We're planning on expanding and moving to different sections. If you interested you can WhatsApp me, we are 4 already in the work, but we feel like reaching out to others and expanding our family will be great.

With a bankroll of €200 or even €100-150 set aside for investments you're ready to go, and will profit indeed. We are just trying to help average bettors who doesn't have enough to also join the winning train. If people come together, let's say 10 people's, and one person pays €25 when it reaches is turn to play, you find out that you'll have extra 9 days free to stake, till it reaches your turn again you would have made enough profits to pay again and play. This is the power of cooperation and that was how me and friends started up, because we knew it will be difficult for a one person to pay and play alone that's why we combined, and now we're smiling every day. If you don't also have enough you people will can also cooperate and get good returns monthly. We're 4 in the group for now, so if you want to join you can WhatsApp me @+2348122792941 or email me @theboywhobets17@gmail.com.
I think 12 people will be enough because I don't want crowdiness(many people) in the group, 4 of us that are now in the group we trust each other because everyone has his day to pay and when it reaches anyone ones turn to pay, no time is wasted you pay and then post the screenshot in the group for others. If many people are in the group, it will bring disorganization because some people might not pay when their turn reaches. Therefore I think 12 serious and trusted people will be enough. So write me if you got time, because I got no time to waste. This is what families do, and here we are a big family so let's help others to join in beating the bookies. Write me through my contacts above if you're interested because I know people will try to secure spots. Have a good day and good bye.


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## SimonFarmer (Nov 18, 2022)

Interesting story! And how can a beginner become successful at the current time?


----------



## nevergiveup (Nov 20, 2022)

SimonFarmer said:


> Interesting story! And how can a beginner become successful at the current time?


Impossible mate


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 20, 2022)

nevergiveup- firstly u do not know which site is about he talking. i have been contacted with owner of this topic and i know the site that he is talking about. u should not be in a ironic way. the site he is talked about sell predictions and have great services value with high percentage of winning predictions. if u are interested i can tell u the site and check. but at least does not be a ironic guy without knowing what is talking about


----------



## Giresse (Nov 21, 2022)

SimonFarmer said:


> Interesting story! And how can a beginner become successful at the current time?


You can automate your betting using bots and a very good API.


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 22, 2022)

Just Email me, I don't talk much I got lot's of things to show motivated people like you.


SimonFarmer said:


> Interesting story! And how can a beginner become successful at the current time?


----------



## Jan44 (Nov 27, 2022)

12 people in the group, how much is going to pay every person in a month? How much is the full onthly cost? This cost is for the prediction. What about the stakes? Is it up to everyone of the team the stake ammount?


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 28, 2022)

Email me, let me explain better. We're preparing to start soon, but I can walk you through the details if you're ready to join.
theboywhobets17@gmail.com 


Jan44 said:


> 12 people in the group, how much is going to pay every person in a month? How much is the full onthly cost? This cost is for the prediction. What about the stakes? Is it up to everyone of the team the stake ammount?


----------



## biobiomarket (Nov 28, 2022)

we start on 1 december
who wants to join easily pm in forum or email to skillsbet


----------

